# So what CAN I eat...?



## Elderban99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I recently found out that I have IBS, and apparently have had it all of my life (I'm 40 now), and was looking over the list of things I need to avoid.The question of the day is...what CAN I eat? The list includes everything from red meat to ice cream to chocolate and doesn't leave much that I can eat...







Please help!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

HiMany find the most basic diet helpful during a flare up: rice, (green, not yellow) banana, toast, apple sauce.Food that's high in fat and sugar (including and esp. artificial sweetener) tend to bother a lot of people.Some people have problems with raw veggies and fruits. I personally have found cooking (steaming, baking, boiling in the case of carrots) helpful.Glutten may be bothersome for many. Food that are too spicy may be a problem, too.Best thing is probably to keep a food/symptoms diary like this one: http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/Journal.pdf, as everyone's different and one's trigger food may be on the safe list of another...For some IBSers, it doesn't really matter what they eat , so in this case, asking the dr. about an antispasmodic may be helpful...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of the "can't eat" lists include every food that might bother even one IBSer and most of us aren't bothered by everything on the list.../diet/andhttp://www.goodeatsforibs.com/ibs-tips.htm may help you figure out some things you can eat. They don't just have the list of don't eat.


----------

